# Lack of pigment around left eye



## bellamika (May 3, 2005)

My little baby that we just brought home with us 2 days ago lacks pigment around her left eye. The right is getting dark, nose is black, lips are black and paws are mostly black but that eye is pink-no sign of changes to black at this time. My breeder has never had this happen with one of her pups-said by now-she is 13 wks old-they have changed! Bella is a doll-totally healthy and bright and soooo adorable. She was the runt of the litter and now weighs 2.10lb. Has anyone out there ween or heard of this before? When is the very latest the pigment changes in these little ones? Also, that left eye has a tear stain and the right does not. the left eye appears a bit smaller as well. Any feedback will be much apprediated.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Missy had one eye that had partial pink pigment instead of the black also when she was a pup.
I really didn't care and in fact it sort of gave her a rather cute 'expression". I'm sorry that I don't recall when.. but somewhere within her first year ( know it was months after we got her) I one day just suddenly noticed the rim was black. I tend to think it was the following summer ( we got her in late October).Probably exposure to more sunlight at that time encouraged the pigmentation.
missysmom


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Some Maltese will have pigment coming in later but if this breeder is used to pigment coming in earlier, the chances are your little baby will be lacking some eye rim pigment. It is not uncommon for some eye and nose pigment not to come in. It doesn't make them less of a pet. However, it will make that one eye look a little smaller.

Usually all pigment will be in by 4-5 months. Sparkle was a little late with her nose pigment which didn't fully come in till 5 months. All my other kids had all their pigment already by 3 months.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it true that the nose of a maltese will lighten if they are not exposed to sunlight?
Kodie used to have a completely BLACK nose... it has since lighten up. Will taking him out in the sun help that?


----------

